# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto Humoristike

## Deni_Boy

Pasi kishte vajtur shum postime tema e perparme.. po e rihap perseri...!

----------


## B@Ne

:ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## thirsty

I fajshem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy

Rroft Nena Natyr....  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Nga sforcimi tepert...!

----------


## stern



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## toni007

lol :P AXXAXAXAAXXAXA

----------


## toni007

:d  omg dude

----------


## toni007

:kryqezohen:  xD ..........

----------


## toni007

............

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}



----------


## AlbaneZ

fole gje ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

ec aty  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Deni_Boy



----------


## Deni_Boy

Hahahahahahahahhaa

----------


## thirsty



----------


## Deni_Boy



----------

